# Ruger 327 Fed Pros / Cons



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopping I Made A Good De-cession , My GP Was Getting Loan-Ly Order The 327 Today Just Hope Its Not Another Hole For A Spider To Crawl In  :smt033


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

borris said:


> Hopping I Made A Good De-cession , My GP Was Getting Loan-Ly Order The 327 Today Just Hope Its Not Another Hole For A Spider To Crawl In  :smt033


Field Editor Bryce Towsley summed up his review of the cartridge as follows:

"The .327 Federal Magnum offers more 'real-world' energy than the .357 Mag., (at least in my test), better penetration and one more shot per gun load. It does all this with substantially less recoil and noticeably less muzzle blast than the .357 Mag.

If that's the case I believe it's a winner and here to stay, just depends on the popularity and how many other manufacturers will jump on board. The cartidge has been in production since 2008.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

The 327 is awesome.

For range shoot 32 long. Keeps the cost down.

When you stuff full blown 327's into it you'll know it.

A really handy size gun

AFS


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's ballistics are close to the old .32-20 rifle cartridge, if memory serves me, which was pretty popular in Winchesters and Peacemakers. So, I think it is probably good, in spite of what some .357 die-hards say. I've never fired one, but I'm betting it has a really ear-piercing muzzle blast, like my old Ruger Blackhawk in .30 M1 Carbine. Since we all wear ear protection these days, that should not be a big deal. The only negative I can think of is ammo availability, but that can be a problem with a lot of different cartridges, these days.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a ruger blackhawk 8 shot for awhile and sold it. I fired it a few times. And didn't see much advantage over my single six 32 h&r mag. I shoot heavy lead bullets, and the main reason I got the 327 was to be able to stuff a few more grains of powder behind a 125 gn bullet, but apparently ruger used a slower twist in it then they did on the 32 H&r mag, because I couldn't get it to stabilize them so I gave up on it.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

borris said:


> Hopping I Made A Good De-cession , My GP Was Getting Loan-Ly Order The 327 Today Just Hope Its Not Another Hole For A Spider To Crawl In  :smt033


 Pick Up My 327 Fed - Ruger SP 101 
6 Shot 3-1/16" I Have Not Shot It Yet ! So My First Impression The Grip For My Hand Falls Short I Can Only Get 2 and a Tiny Piece Of My Pinky Finger On The Grip Looks Like I'll Be Doing after Market Grips , Will See How It Shoots This Week End ! To Be Continued !


----------

